# 5 Martell Gyutos headed to DistrictCutlery



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2021)

I just finished these 5 gyutos up and will ship them off to DistrictCutlery on Monday morning.







*4 from CPM154 steel*
240mm - Figured Maple Burl (green dyed w/ chatoyance)
240mm - Figured Maple Burl (blue dyed w/ massive chatoyance)
225mm - Figured Koa (changes color tones big time when moved in the light)
225mm - Spalted Koa (each side is completely different)


*1 from 52100 steel*
240mm - Afzelia Burl (two toned)


These blades are all tall, very tall versions for 225mm for sure. They are all convex ground yet thin.

All have African Blackwood ferrules shaped to a new & improved version of my western handle that I've been doing for years. This newer style is a tad plumper in the mid-section/front, slightly taller, and longer to allow for those folks who insist on hammer gripping a knife....LOL. Basically it's just a more hand filling, comfortable handle, with added flexibility of use.

Just a reminder, these are the last of the old priced knives that will come to market and they may be the last Martell stainless gyutos that will be offered as I'm seriously considering going 100% carbon from now on. Stainless is great for the customer but hell on the knife maker, at least it is for this guy anyway.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh boy… Those are gorgeous, once again!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2021)

Martell Knives


Kitchen knives are used to cut the ingredients in your food. Japanese kitchen knives are famous for their sharpness and edge retention. German knives are renowned for their durability. Japanese chef knives are brittle and are designed for cutting soft tissue foods. High Carbon steel chef knives...




www.districtcutlery.com


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 12, 2021)

I will stop by this week during a longer than normal lunch want to see in person one of the new handle shapes.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2021)

Bill13 said:


> I will stop by this week during a longer than normal lunch want to see in person one of the new handle shapes.



Let me know what you think of them Bill. BTW, you were part of the inspiration to make the changes.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2021)

If any are still unsold at the end of the month hopefully they will bring one/ them to the ECG.


----------



## Bodine (Jul 12, 2021)

Stunning work


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 13, 2021)

The figured koa never even made it to the website. Solved my conundrum so I bought the afzelia 52100.


----------



## vlad (Jul 14, 2021)

I confess, I put dibs on the figured koa CPM 225mm before it even hit the DC website. It's been in rotation for a week. Dave's new handle really transforms the knife. It feels beefier and more controlled. Interestingly, while the handle is certainly larger, it has become my wife's favorite as well.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Glad you like the new handle shape. And nice score!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> The figured koa never even made it to the website. Solved my conundrum so I bought the afzelia 52100.



Thank you! 





vlad said:


> I confess, I put dibs on the figured koa CPM 225mm before it even hit the DC website. It's been in rotation for a week. Dave's new handle really transforms the knife. It feels beefier and more controlled. Interestingly, while the handle is certainly larger, it has become my wife's favorite as well.



This is EXACTLY what I had hoped to hear!


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 20, 2021)

Green is the only one left…going like hotcakes!


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Dave, just got the chance to use the afzelia 52100 and it’s a winner! Made a salad which required cutting chicken, bacon , tomatoes, carrot, avocado, cuke, and radishes. So gamut from hard to soft. Obviously it can cut it all, but the way it cuts is sublime. Almost laser in the cut but with such a balanced, not heft..presence? It feels solid and stable, but not heavy. And of course it has the Dave edge so that’s nice too. Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> Dave, just got the chance to use the afzelia 52100 and it’s a winner! Made a salad which required cutting chicken, bacon , tomatoes, carrot, avocado, cuke, and radishes. So gamut from hard to soft. Obviously it can cut it all, but the way it cuts is sublime. Almost laser in the cut but with such a balanced, not heft..presence? It feels solid and stable, but not heavy. And of course it has the Dave edge so that’s nice too. Thanks Dave!!!




That's great to hear, thanks for your support!


----------



## @ftermath (Jan 3, 2022)

If the owner of the blue handle knife is following this thread, please let me know if you’d consider selling.


----------

